# Plastisol transfers for dark shirts?



## mobilitees (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey gang, hoping this is questions comes with an easy answer.

I've been in this t-shirt biz for two years now. Doing all heat transfer stuff; transfer paper and vinyl, and have had some pretty solid success. I use an InkJet printer w/ CIS. However, the one issue that I haven't been able to find a solution for is what to do for multi-colored prints (max of 3 colors) on dark shirts. I hate the way opaque transfer paper feels (like a raincoat) and wears. 

I use a high quality vinyl whenever and as much as possible, but sometimes it's just not very efficient or possible when the design is more detailed.

So my question is what is the next best option (without buying a screen printer...I'm not ready for that yet)? Is the best option paying for pre-made plastisol transfers? What I'm looking for is softness of hand, drape, will it hold up after multiple washes, etc. But comfort is my main goal. I would be willing to buy plastisol transfers from one of the vendors listed on the main thread, but I just want to know that this is the best route.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

John. Screen printed plastisol custom transfers will have a 'screen printed' feel to them since they are actually screen printed onto the release paper. The more colors, the heavier the 'feel', but certainly much different than transfer papers for darks. We have never had a a complaint about comfort and the wash ability is excellent.


----------



## mobilitees (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome. So in your opinion, would these be the logical next step up in quality for prints on dark shirts? Or is there something else I should know about? 

I want to keep costs down as much as possible, but am definitely willing to pay if it upgrades my product.

Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

3 color plastisol transfers are not cheap. I wonder if it would just be better to use a contract printer for those jobs. Then you could control how soft you wanted the ink to be, even using discharge & waterbased inks if it warranted.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That would be my suggestion. Please be aware the the number of colors and the quantity are the major items that drive the price.


----------



## mobilitees (Jul 30, 2012)

splathead said:


> 3 color plastisol transfers are not cheap. I wonder if it would just be better to use a contract printer for those jobs. Then you could control how soft you wanted the ink to be, even using discharge & waterbased inks if it warranted.


I've thought about going that route as well. All good advice.

Much appreciated.


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

proworlded said:


> John. Screen printed plastisol custom transfers will have a 'screen printed' feel to them since they are actually screen printed onto the release paper. The more colors, the heavier the 'feel', but certainly much different than transfer papers for darks. We have never had a a complaint about comfort and the wash ability is excellent.


Is it true that plastisol heat transfers only hold up for about 30 washes?

I'm considering printing transfers, as we have a difficult (tight registration), 3 color, above the pocket print job coming up. I was thinking how much easier it would be to print off 30 of these at a time, then just heat transfer them perfectly above the pocket. But now, upon investigating the process, I'm learning that they don't hold up that long. 30 washes, for a work shirt, could just be something like 6 months? I'm not liking that.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

INKJESS said:


> Is it true that plastisol heat transfers only hold up for about 30 washes?


Not true. I still wear shirts I pressed 5 years ago with plastisol transfers. 

Transfers, like direct screen printing, will outlive the garment its printed on.


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

splathead said:


> Not true. I still wear shirts I pressed 5 years ago with plastisol transfers.
> 
> Transfers, like direct screen printing, will outlive the garment its printed on.


This was a Ryonet video I was watching where that was said. Could it just be the material, or the powder they use?

Are special inks needed, or can we just use or normal plastisol?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

INKJESS said:


> This was a Ryonet video I was watching where that was said. Could it just be the material, or the powder they use?
> 
> Are special inks needed, or can we just use or normal plastisol?


Not sure. Perhaps there is a difference between DIY and using a professional plastisol transfer printer?

If you're thinking about printing your own, I would do a test: press one of your own transfers as well as samples from the pro's like F&M, Pro World, Ace, etc. onto a single shirt and start washing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Commercially produced plastisol transfers work very well......DIY plastisol transfers take years to perfect....


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Commercially produced plastisol transfers work very well......DIY plastisol transfers take years to perfect....



This is confusing to me. How could a commercially produced plastisol transfer differ than how I would be creating one?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a lot of science involved in curing, inks, paper, etc......Large transfers companies have invested in R&D to get it right and produce a quality product over and over....


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

royster13 said:


> There is a lot of science involved in curing, inks, paper, etc......Large transfers companies have invested in R&D to get it right and produce a quality product over and over....


Right on, that does make sense when you look it like that.

I'm just concerned about sending out this specific design we have because the registration is really tight on a small 3 color print, that needs to go above pockets. The possibility of them coming back not as needed bothers me. Plus we are printing the same design large on the back of the shirts, so I have to match colors.

Just thought it would be easier to do the transfers myself. We could just screen the above pocket prints, but we're not really set up to do but a couple shirts at a time. Thought this would be quicker and easier. Also, really small tight registration prints seem to mis-register about 1 out of every 8 for us. Sucks, I know. We've broken down our equipment 4 times in the last 2 years, moving around, and it's just not as tight as can be considering we've practically never stopped printing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have not printed since the early 80s and have outsourced 1,000s of order of transfers.....If registration is "tight" a commercial supplier will likely do a better job than DIY because the paper is subject to shrinkage with each colour....This shrinkage makes registration a challenge but most ofter the commercial suppliers nail it....


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

For most small designs 'tight registration' is possible.


----------



## tglows (Oct 9, 2013)

I just converted my shop from using vinyl products (cad cut material) to using plastisol transfers and I love them.
They can be a bit costly, however, I am very happy with the results.
I gang my transfers on 13"X19" sheets to make them more cost effective.

I would suggest using www.versatranz.com. They shipping is high but if you do several orders at a time, It works out.

Thom


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

tglows said:


> I just converted my shop from using vinyl products (cad cut material) to using plastisol transfers and I love them.
> They can be a bit costly, however, I am very happy with the results.
> I gang my transfers on 13"X19" sheets to make them more cost effective.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, appreciate it. 

I do want to give it a shot. Are there any tips, besides the obvious (mirror image, print in reverse order, flick excess powder off) that will help me from making too many rookie mistakes?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The hardest part to get right is curing them.....And if you are off 1 way or the other you will ruin lots of garments......Good luck....


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

royster13 said:


> The hardest part to get right is curing them.....And if you are off 1 way or the other you will ruin lots of garments......Good luck....


Royce, you're talking about the flash cure right?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

30 washes is more in the range of inkjet transfers, plastisol transfers should last for years. And it doesn't take years to perfect making them and commercial transfers are not necessarily better than you can make in your own shop. They can be tricky though, you need consistency and I wouldn't bother trying without a good conveyor dryer.


----------

